# sanyo 52 in lcd channels



## cruzanman (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got a new 52 lcd sanyo, it has both an analog and digital tuner. My question, it may sound silly but, how can I go to the digital channels such as (dc-1, dc-3) from an analog channel such as ( c-59 or c-25) without having to cycle through the channels? I just can't punch in digital channel. I have to go to channel 2 and cycle through the various inputs, video 1,2, hdmi 1,2,3, pc THEN I get to the digital channels. Help!!


----------

